# Kokoro (an original fighting game made by Nightmare Seth)



## videoman (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm kind of new here so here it goes Nightmare Seth is making a fighting game using the M.U.G.E.N engine (For ones who don't know MUGEN is a 2D fighting game engine that you can make you own fighting game!)

If your interested in this project or want to help or have you characters in the game you can go to this page here! (Don't worry you will be credited for it!)


http://mugenguild.com/forumx/index.php?topic=117443.0



> Remember Me? Well, this game is still makin' it's way. I'm Done with the button template, I have 6 Voice Actors (4 male, 2 female), 3 artists,  2 coders, 3 spriters, and finnaly, DJ Intensity is also helping. For SOME of what I have so Far, i'll repost. But let me say again, that this game will becoms something. Possibly may go 3D, since i have a lot of experience with 3D modeling and animating software. The Dreams of myself and others i wish to be brought into shape, voice, movement, emotion. MUGEN has also brought a great deal of happyness. I kinda have been wanting something to do with it for some time.
> 
> If you're interested in any of MY characters, and want to see art or learn anythin' about em, go on ahead to http://sethlee7.deviantart.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2010)

Well why should I play a good fighting game when I can just play this?!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2010)

This looks pretty good but I don't have mugen anymore


----------

